

Smart people sleep late - nico
http://www.asylum.com/2010/11/12/london-school-of-economics-smart-people-are-nocturnal/

======
xentronium
Russian internets are extremely biased, but we've got a meme here, "British
Scientists" (or "British Researchers"). They are the people responsible for
all the greatest discoveries of mankind, such as:

    
    
        * Stool Scale [1]
        * Ideal Sandwich [2]
        * Connection between football team results and
          their uniform color [3]
        * Toads predicting earthquakes [4]

I kinda feel that's another worthless statistical observation with no real
scientific value.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale>

[2] <http://www.foreverblueskies.com/biggest-waste-of-time-ever/>

[3] Sorry, can't remember that off the top of my head

[4] <http://www.whatsonxiamen.com/tech9.html>

------
sleight42
The linked article is, at best, fluff. However, the linked article points to
another article of slightly more depth:
[http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/smart-
peop...](http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/smart-people-sleep-
late-82486792.html)

------
shin_lao
Since when has the IQ anything to do with intelligence?

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Ever since that was the definition of the _I_ntelligence _Q_uotient.

~~~
shin_lao
I was more referring to the fact that the IQ test only measures your ability
to pass the IQ test.

~~~
getonit
<http://www.savagechickens.com/2008/12/iq-test.html>

------
agscala
I am really loving these articles that justify my laziness on the premise of
being smart

------
phlux
That must be why all those people are wandering around the TenderNob at 3AM on
Tuesday nights! Them's smart!

------
devmonk
I believe this was a flawed conclusion. Some people stay up late and wake up
with the light, lowering the amount of time that they sleep, which in turn
lowers their IQ.

~~~
mfukar
Got a source for that?

~~~
devmonk
I'm the source. It's a personal "study" of my own behavior and IQ.

My wife stays up to the same time, sleeps late, and has not shown the same
decrease in IQ.

But, here are a few mentions of study results on lack of sleep causing lower
IQ and light keeping people awake:

<http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/1999/03/20/sleep990320.html>

[http://www.livescience.com/health/teens-sleep-morning-
light-...](http://www.livescience.com/health/teens-sleep-morning-
light-100216.html)

And here are some alarm clocks that wake people up with light:

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dap...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=light+alarm+clock&x=0&y=0)

